# wholesale vs contract pricing?



## 2B (Jun 24, 2012)

What is the difference between the two?

it seems the term "contract" is used more for Screen Printing, but why is it termed differently?


is there different aspects to these two terms, advantages/disadvantages for each term?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There is no difference between the two terms.

The term "contract printing" just comes from the old days when sales companies would sub-contract out the printing to a wholesale printer.

Today, they are interchangeable terms.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

For us, wholesale is when someone purchases the same design in a larger quantity where we provide shirts and decoration. . 

Contract is when they bring the shirts and we decorate them.


----------

